# First line of Paragraph left justified?



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know if this has been discussed already.  I don't know what I did to cause it - but the book I'm reading - Term Limits by Vince Flynn - suddenly has  the first line of each paragraph left justified and there is no blank line between paragraphs.  It is really annoying.  Does anyone know how I can change it back to the default?  I tried a refresh (ALT-G) and it doesn't help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the K1 there's a justification function that works with the font sizing. . . .but you can't really do it accidentally.  And, anyway, I don't think it messes with indents, just right side justification or not.  My guess is that it's a formatting issue in the book.  Have you tried going back to an earlier part where the formatting was o.k.  That should tell you if it's a device issue or a book issue.  If it's a book formatting issue, let Amazon know so they can get it fixed.  Only you can decide if it's too annoying to read.  If it's been less than a week Amazon will give your money back.  

Ann


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry - I should have posted the details -  this is Kindle 2 with a book I bought at Amazon..  I will download it a second time if I can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The first book in the Stephanie Plum series has this same issue.  It was very irritating, especially in conversations within the book.  It was sometimes hard to tell who was talking and I had to go back and reread to try and figure it out.  But I did not want to contact CS because, 1) the price has went up on the bundle, and 2) I was too involved in the book for them to take it off my account.  
I'm hoping the second book is better.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I just went to the start of the book (which was fine when I started reading it ) and it is the same.. no lines between paragraphs and the first line of each paragraph is left justified..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I just went to the start of the book (which was fine when I started reading it ) and it is the same.. no lines between paragraphs and the first line of each paragraph is left justified..


That sounds like a device issue then. . . .maybe someone with a K2 can advise you. . . otherwise, I'd contact Amazon.

Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I just went to the start of the book (which was fine when I started reading it ) and it is the same.. no lines between paragraphs and the first line of each paragraph is left justified..


Have you looked at other books to see if they show the same way?


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

OK - I just downloaded it a second time and it is the same.. I checked a different book on my K2 and it is fine.  I'm wondering if I didn't notice it when I first started reading it but I can't imagine that - its really hard to read now.   Does anyone else have Term Limits?  I'm wondering if the problem is the book.  I will definitely notify Amazon.  

I sent an email to Amazon customer service.. I'm hoping its something I can fix.. I will post when I get a reply.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmm sounds like a formatting issue......if your real worried about it i'd call CS


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I'm wondering if the problem is the book. I will definitely notify Amazon.
> 
> I sent an email to Amazon customer service.. I'm hoping its something I can fix.. I will post when I get a reply.


It's probably how the book was formatted. Amazon can refund you, pull the book, have it fixed and offer it fro sale again after it has been fixed.


----------

